# The L Word



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone, anyone? Or are we not allowed to talk about this kind of show?  

I am sooo over Jenny. There's just nothing to her plot line, boooooring! :down: 

I'm really liking the Shane/hot latina chick plot. Shane looked so awckward in the white dress, but I gotta admit when the hairdresser did up her hair she looked kinda cute.

I used to really dislike Alice and her whiny voice (doesn't she do a yogurt commercial?) but I'm coming around to liking her. 

There's been two weeks of the new season and no one's talking about it?


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I wondered the same thing about no discussion, this show is hot!! My wife and I have been watching since season one and we love it. I thought the first half of last season wasn't very good but it's gotten back on track. 

I second the hot Latina, she is smokin'. Shane in the dress with the hair extensions was classic. I do feel sorry for Alice, it seemed like they were really happy last year, but I do kind of like crazy Alice. Not sure how I feel about the teenage boy/girl butch Moira, she's strangely compelling and scary at the same time. I thought for a second they were having a man play a woman and fool the viewers but she is an actress named Daniela.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't have Showtime so can't watch it.

I watched the first two seasons on DVD via Netflix over the summer and enjoyed it a lot so will hold out until this season is on DVD, too, I suppose.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I order Showtime when this series comes on and cancel it after the series is done.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I almost posted spoilers. Whoops.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Finally a chance to ask my question. I have kind of passively watched the show for the last season and this one, not really paying attention all the time.

Can someone explain what the scene that occurs before the opening credits is, it always features different actors and seems kind of random ?

John


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I've been watching the show. It's been interesting.

As far as the opening scenes, sometimes they have something to do with the plot, but the last 2 haven't seemed to tie in. Maybe they will later on in the season.

Keiram Malicki-Sanchez is such a cute guy. It's interesting to see him work again.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Season 3's opening scenes seem to establish the roots of 'The Chart', a big chart of 'who hooked up with who' that Alice created. That's the reason for the lines that connect the women's names towards the end of the opener.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

I see the opening scenes as "Lesbian Moments Throughout History", although this season they are charting them. I kind of doubt we will ever see the results ala NUM8ERS, but you never know. They are usually pretty steamy.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I heard somewhere that only one of the actresses is gay. Anyone know the scoop? Oh, and I thought when Shane had the hair extensions and the white dress on she looked like Bette!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> I heard somewhere that only one of the actresses is gay. Anyone know the scoop?


Leisha Hailey (Alice) used to date k.d. lang.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Leisha Hailey (Alice) is gay.

Back in the first season, Pat Grier was the only main female character who played a character with the same sexual orientation as the actress.

AFAIK:
Mia Kirshner is straight, Jenny is bi (now lesbian, I guess)
Leisha Hailey is gay, Alice is bi.
Jennifer Beals (Bette), Laurel Holloman (Tina), Erin Daniels (Dana), Katherine Moennig (Shane) are all straight.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Katherine Moennig (Shane) are all straight.


Wow!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Wow!


Yeah, I'm kinda surprised by that as well. 

She showed much more depth as a character in this most recent episode with regards to Jenny and Moira. Emotionally, she's coming around to being a well-rounded person instead of someone who is just having sex with anything that moves.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Emotionally, she's coming around to being a well-rounded person instead of someone who is just having sex with anything that moves.


Yeah, she's not being a man about it.   I guess I always pictured her of all the girls to be a real lesbian. I guess she plays the character so well of the butchy stereotype I had. Her character is becoming softer and as you say, well rounded.

Tina is looking good after dropping that baby. Good for her.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

According to TheLWord.com,

3. Are the actresses in The L Word actually gay?
------------------------------------------------
Does it really matter?

Well, if you must know:
Leisha Hailey who plays Alice is openly lesbian.
Laurel Holloman (Tina) is openly bisexual, married to a man, and is now a mommy!
Jennifer Beals (Bette), Erin Daniels (Dana) , and Pam Grier (Kitt) have stated categorically that they are straight.
Mia Kirshner (Jenny) has hinted on several occasions to being bisexual, as has Karina Lombard.
While some have reported that Katherine Moennig (Shane) is gay, she has never publicly said so and has repeatedly said she does not wish to discuss or disclose her sexual orientation.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Having watched the first 3 eps from this season, I'm kinda torn. They've changed *so much* from the end of last season.

I was enjoying Dana and Alice being together, I thought they were hot...but Alice is so neurotic, I guess the writing was on the wall with that one. I'm wondering how long they can keep this story line going before it gets tiresome. Time to move on, Alice.

I'm not sure how anyone could stay with Bette for longer than a couple of months. She is about as unyielding a personality as I've ever seen on TV. I realize that she is going through a ton of change (and stress due to that change) in her life, but even before this season, she could be down right violent if something didn't go her way. Tina should have stayed away, IMO.

Jenny is...well, a train wreck, frankly. I thought she was getting her act together during last season, but that came to a crashing end, and while she seems to be doing ok emotionally now, she sure has trouble communicating what she wants to the people that she supposedly loves.

On to Shane, who is now my favorite character, after spending all of season 1 and the first half of season 2 in my doghouse. She is the one character who has consistantly shown growth, and a real depth of emotion and personality that was only hinted at in the first season (IMO). I don't really see her and Carmen staying together for the long haul, that hasn't really been her MO, and Carmen's family will probably cause alot of conflict, but Shane and Carmen are enjoyable to watch, for now. The second ep with Carmen's family did irritate me, though. Extremely stereotypical, IMO. Yes, I'm sure that there are alot of large, extended Hispanic families in and around LA. I'm pretty sure there are also some 2 parent/ 2 kid Hispanic families as well, but you'd never know it, since Hollywood only shows the stereotype. Not sure why that irritated me, but stereotypes in general do, I guess, and it kind of surprised me to have that on this show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TBDigital said:


> I was enjoying Dana and Alice being together, I thought they were hot...but Alice is so neurotic, I guess the writing was on the wall with that one.


I generally think of *Dana* as neurotic. Alice is...well, obsessive, I guess.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TBDigital said:


> The second ep with Carmen's family did irritate me, though. Extremely stereotypical, IMO. Yes, I'm sure that there are alot of large, extended Hispanic families in and around LA. I'm pretty sure there are also some 2 parent/ 2 kid Hispanic families as well, but you'd never know it, since Hollywood only shows the stereotype. Not sure why that irritated me, but stereotypes in general do, I guess, and it kind of surprised me to have that on this show.


heh, you haven't been to a Sunday dinner at my house. 

So you don't want to see Shane and Carmen together for the long haul? Come on, you know you want to see more of that latina booty in lingerie. 

I too always thought of Dana as the neurotic, hyper, yappy one.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I generally think of *Dana* as neurotic. Alice is...well, obsessive, I guess.


I suppose...something weird is going on in Alice's head, although that is probably the drugs (that scene where she is recounting the various drugs her doctor had put her on was pretty funny, btw). Dana just seems like a doormat to me. She goes from relationship to relationship, being with whoever tells her what she wants to hear, or tells her what to do the most convincingly. She needs to grow a pair, IMO.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> heh, you haven't been to a Sunday dinner at my house.


My only problem was it came across as very stereotypical. And the mom was waaaaaay over the top, IMO.



Havana Brown said:


> So you don't want to see Shane and Carmen together for the long haul? Come on, you know you want to see more of that latina booty in lingerie.


Oh, I hope that Shane and Carmen stay happy forever...Carmen is muy caliente, and frankly, I don't think Shane has ever looked better. But I see too many obstacles between them and long-lasting happiness, mainly because of Shane's past, and Carmen's family. I know they love Shane now, but how will they react when they find out just how close Shane and Carmen really are?



Havana Brown said:


> I too always thought of Dana as the neurotic, hyper, yappy one.


I'm probably just using incorrect analytical terms for these two headcases. Alice just never seems very sure of herself, while Dana atleast portrays an image of a confident woman. And, from what I gather, it was Alice's jealousy that caused them to break up, although I'm not sure if they've been entirely clear on that. Did Dana cheat on her, then break it off? Or was it Alice's jealousy which drove her into the chef's arms? Thats what I meant when I said that so much had changed since last season, and I'm kinda in the dark about what caused some of the changes.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Leisha Hailey (Alice) used to date k.d. lang.


Leisha Hailey played in a movie where she had pink hair and was in a band and was also gay.

I thought maybe she is gay in RL. Or maybe just type cast.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I literally FF thru any scene with alice. Can't stand her. Since we can't talk about specifics here, i'll just say i liked the tazer gun thing. The social worker is annoying as heck, i can see what's in her future with the front steps


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

My favorite line from this week's episode.

"Let the butches unload the truck."

The look on Shane's face was hillarious!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I didn't get thru the whole thing yet but turning down a senator no doubt = no grant for her! Didn't she learn anything.

I guess we will never find out what the social worker's decision is


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Talking about the social worker, Kit's son's reaction really bothered me.

He didn't want to help out with Bette adopting Angelica because he thinks a child should be raised by both a male and a female. OK, fine---that's a reason to oppose same-sex adoption in general. But this child is already the child of a lesbian. The choices he faces aren't "have the child raised by a man and a woman" or "have the child raised by two women", they are: "have the child raised by the mother and her girlfriend" or "have the child raised by the mother and her girlfriend who is also a legal parent".

All his opposition does (did?) is prevent Bette from legally adopting Angelica. It doesn't change who will be raising the kid...

Very selfish...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

This week's show should have been titled "boobies, boobies, boobies!" 

My favorite line when Alice is sitting in front of the other chick in speed dating:

"I"m a little low on sperm tonite"

Shane! WTH are you doing? Besides Rosana Arquette ? Carmen is hot and sooooo into Shane.

ETA: Wow, interesting stuff on Rosana Arquette.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

no, actually the rumor is that kate is gay and has a g/f but hasn't come out yet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

"which team do you play for....just kidding!" ....shoulda sued him but no witnesses. I guess all bound up it is hard to tell. Did i miss the part where the social worker decided if they keep the kid or not? I do skip some storylines because i'm not fond of those people.

Whaddya think of the vampiress? It's the only reason I watch Alice's part now. Otherwise she was getting too insane to watch. Love the part where she realized she couldn't escape. Wish they woulda showed more of that.

"act like you have a girlfriend" is another good line. That was pretty rude.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I think Carmen overreacted to Roseanna Arquette showing up. Especially since Shane had no clue. However, her reactions afterwards, when she was proved wrong about Shane knowing, were just wrong. I think she pushed Shane into sleeping around. Shane had been faithful this entire time and Carmen didn't trust her. Shane tried to do the right thing, when she came to the party, but Carmen was ignoring her, and Shane didn't have the courage to push it, since Carmen was pouting. Now, Shane was wrong, most definately. However, I think she was supremely hurt.

Of course, the stereotype for Latina chicks is that they're supremely jealous.  One of my coworkers is married to a Latina and she has a major hissy fit if he even talks with a woman (he won't speak to me if he sees me in public if his wife is there).

I think that Dana is going to have major issues with her girlfriend as well, and I think she's going to turn to Alice for friendship and moral support with the whole cancer thing.

I like the fact that the younger guy is hitting on Kitt. His serenade was sweet.

The vampire chick (Nosferatu - Uta Refson) was kinda funny. At least it is getting Alice's mind off of Dana.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

Satchel said:


> According to TheLWord.com,
> 
> While some have reported that Katherine Moennig (Shane) is gay, she has never publicly said so and has repeatedly said she does not wish to discuss or disclose her sexual orientation.


That usually means they're not straight.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I wanted SOOOOO much to see more of Dana Delaney.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i've read several places that people saw kate and her g/f at several l word functions, including the olivia cruise, which was featured in season 2.

two very easy ways to tell if someone is gay but not publicaly admitting it: obviously, unwillingness to talk about your love life, more often then not, is a good indicator you're gay. also, if a person talks about their love life (or lack there of) and never mentions gender, that's usally another good indicator.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Shane tried to do the right thing, when she came to the party, but Carmen was ignoring her, and Shane didn't have the courage to push it, since Carmen was pouting. Now, Shane was wrong, most definately. However, I think she was supremely hurt.
> 
> Of course, the stereotype for Latina chicks is that they're supremely jealous.


Carmen was ignoring Shane at the club? Carmen was working. Yeah, she was being all flirty with the big boys, but hey, ya gotta make a living.

Oh, and that's not a stereotype about us latinas. It's true!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why must girls be jealous? I always say if your partner is doing something you dont like, they you shouldn't be with them anyway, especially if there's not a marital bond, you can just get rid of them easily


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

now, if i had a g/f as hot as carmen, i would never ignore her. i would bow down at the temple of her very, very hot tatooted ass!!!


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

Does Showtime re-run L-Word after the season is over? I just got Showtime a couple of days ago, so I missed a lot of the current season. Should I start watching now or wait until the episodes replay so I can see it from the start?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

You're a hot blooded man. WATCH NOW!  

P.S. - Looks like they're renewed for a 4th season to premiere in 2007.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Carmen was ignoring Shane at the club? Carmen was working. Yeah, she was being all flirty with the big boys, but hey, ya gotta make a living.
> 
> Oh, and that's not a stereotype about us latinas. It's true!


I thought that she looked up at Shane and continued to flirt with the boys. It seemed like a quick thing. Maybe I misread it.

Now, I realized that the stereotype fit you when you were discussing friends with men thing in HH.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dang I gotta visit HH more often. But it's like a 2nd job visiting there.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

to answer someone's question, showtime just re-ran season 2, prior to the start of season 3. i haven't had showtime on demand for a long time, but they use to air episodes after the completion of the previous season. hope that helps.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Rolf said:


> Should I start watching now or wait until the episodes replay so I can see it from the start?


Shower scene with two lesbians, does that answer your question? 

I forgot to comment on last week's opening scene. It was Fairfax, VA in the mid 80's. They made it look like a country town. We're far from it!

This week's opening scene, Bette with a man? I thought she was always gay and it was Tina who was always straight until she met Bette. 

Poor Dana! And of course, her parents are treating her partner like sheet.

Still no reason to have Jenny, but I"m kinda like her girl/boyfriend's role.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Poor Dana is right. However, her girlfriend needs to stand up for herself. Looks like from the previews that she just might. I'm glad she went to Alice for help and I'm glad that Dana wanted her to be there. Alice is moving on and she was able to be there as a friend instead of a heartsick woman. The Uta thing is still odd, though.

I'm glad Kit hooked up with the 'manny'. However, he's moving a bit fast and does't seem to understand why she isn't willing to move quite so quickly.

Moira/Max is just odd. She is a lesbian (wanting to be a man), but is getting 'fellated' by a gay man on her strap-on. That just seemed odd. Jenny took it pretty well, but I can see why everyone would be confused by that. Billy just wants Moira to be a man so he can go after her/him.

Yeah, I believe that Tina was straight before Bette. Remember she slept with that painter dude which is what broke her and Bette up in the first place. I understand Bette being upset that Tina cheated, but women fantasize about others (as do men). It isn't necessarily a problem, but hiding it is.

Bette walked all over Tina when Tina stayed at home. She doesn't take it well now that Tina is expecting Bette to do the things that she had to do, like pick up the dry cleaning, go to the grocery store, etc. Bette last week was trying to assert her top dog position by trying to give Tina an ultimatum about moving to New York, and Tina wouldn't hear of it. Bette needs to wise up a bit.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

Rolf said:


> Does Showtime re-run L-Word after the season is over? I just got Showtime a couple of days ago, so I missed a lot of the current season. Should I start watching now or wait until the episodes replay so I can see it from the start?


Many individuals record and keep the episodes. Perhaps if you found someone near by you that is willing to pass them on the you, you would be in luck. I for one keep them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok please help her....jenny definitley likes Moira's look or she wouldnt be with her...and im sure she knows that M wants to be more like a man....and that's fine, i've understood that some lesbians want women that look like men..but it looks like M wants to take it to the extreme of actually becoming a man (unless i'm missing something???). so then if M becomes a man, will jenny still want M or not ...because then that would sorta mix up the sex thing eh?

get what i mean?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rolf said:


> Does Showtime re-run L-Word after the season is over?


They're also available via Showtime OnDemand...


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

newsposter said:


> ok please help her....jenny definitley likes Moira's look or she wouldnt be with her...and im sure she knows that M wants to be more like a man....and that's fine, i've understood that some lesbians want women that look like men..but it looks like M wants to take it to the extreme of actually becoming a man (unless i'm missing something???). so then if M becomes a man, will jenny still want M or not ...because then that would sorta mix up the sex thing eh?
> 
> get what i mean?


Remember Jenny has been with a man. I think she wants love. She wants to love and be loved. I think Jenny will be ok if M gets as manly as she can. Even though I don't quite understand why a woman would leave the male gender to be with a woman that behaves like a man. In that case stay with the real thing. Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

don't know if this will clarify things...........as a woman, if i wanted to be with a man, i'd be with a man. i want to be with a woman, not a woman who wants to be a man. does that help masseuse?

i don't have anything against men. i just don't want to sleep with one. i'm not sexually attracted to them.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> don't know if this will clarify things...........as a woman, if i wanted to be with a man, i'd be with a man. i want to be with a woman, not a woman who wants to be a man. does that help masseuse?
> 
> i don't have anything against men. i just don't want to sleep with one. i'm not sexually attracted to them.


You are a well adjusted individual but there are lots of others that confuse me. They call themselves lesbians and yet I can't tell if the person they are with is female or male. I can understand that some woman are big or very tall or athletic but this dude style confuses Me.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i don't have an answer for you mass, other than i think its part of the culture. i've have seen every episode of this show but i'm not crazy about it. as i told my best friend, the problem i have with the l word is that it is dead on with lesbian stereotyping.

i wish there was, at least, one well adjusted **** here. trust me, we do exist!!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I completely didn't understand the Billy/Moira sex scene at the Planet in tonight's episode. Billy's legs were up in the air and Moira was thrusting, so clearly he was the catcher. But Billy got out a condom, and Moira only just began her sexual reassignment, so I doubt she has any equipment to use like that yet. What the heck?


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

jschuur said:


> I completely didn't understand the Billy/Moira sex scene at the Planet in tonight's episode. Billy's legs were up in the air and Moira was thrusting, so clearly he was the catcher. But Billy got out a condom, and Moira only just began her sexual reassignment, so I doubt she has any equipment to use like that yet. What the heck?


They use what I like to refer to as thingamagigs, apparatuses - strap on. It's all in the mind. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> i don't have an answer for you mass, other than i think its part of the culture. i've have seen every episode of this show but i'm not crazy about it. as i told my best friend, the problem i have with the l word is that it is dead on with lesbian stereotyping.
> 
> i wish there was, at least, one well adjusted **** here. trust me, we do exist!!


Are you a femme or butch? Pardon the labels. Or is **** supposed to say it all?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

well, i'm not a girly girl but i don't like the labels!! i suppose the main reason none of my friends ever deserted me is because i've never flaunted my sexuality. you judge someone by their total package, not just one aspect. you understand what i'm saying? my friends know i'm gay. but they love me for who i am. and being gay is just part of me.


----------



## Kaley (Feb 17, 2006)

I so wish that Jennifer Beals was a real lesbian for I really have a crush on her.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> well, i'm not a girly girl but i don't like the labels!! i suppose the main reason none of my friends ever deserted me is because i've never flaunted my sexuality. you judge someone by their total package, not just one aspect. you understand what i'm saying? my friends know i'm gay. but they love me for who i am. and being gay is just part of me.


Ok, I guess, I think your love for woman as a woman has nothing to do with the way you look or behave. Let's say I believe that all of the efforts to express outwardly in public homosexuality, is not necessary. I sure get it. You love an individual with all your heart. Why does anyone have to know any thing else. You are a giver and a taker. Hence femme or butch. I knew a woman that wouldn't let her girlfriend touch her during sex. She had to, how can I write this without being too offensive for the thread, have lunch all the time. Her girlfriend never got a chance. Now, is that fair? My point being, we all try at one point or another to fit in and prove our strength within and by the way, no one should flaunt their sexuality! May I ask what State are you in?


----------



## Kaley (Feb 17, 2006)

Masseuse said:


> Ok, I guess, I think your love for woman as a woman has nothing to do with the way you look or behave. Let's say I believe that all of the efforts to express outwardly in public homosexuality, is not necessary. I sure get it. You love an individual with all your heart. Why does anyone have to know any thing else. You are a giver and a taker. Hence femme or butch. I knew a woman that wouldn't let her girlfriend touch her during sex. She had to, how can I write this without being too offensive for the thread, have lunch all the time. Her girlfriend never got a chance. Now, is that fair? My point being, we all try at one point or another to fit in and prove our strength within and by the way, no one should flaunt their sexuality! May I ask what State are you in?


No that is not really fair with me and my girlfriend we touch each other equally and sometimes she has lunch and sometimes I do. We do everything 50/50 in our relationship. I had a girlfriend one time that tried to be this way and be very controlling but I ended that quickly for I am not going to be with someone who wants to do things to me in bed but won't let me do them to her in return.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

i'm in florida and the conservative right are trying to do their best to outlaw gay marriage down here. should i be surprised? nope. after all our governor's last name is bush. i will admit i like him better than his big brother. but that isn't saying much!

i have a friend who is adamant (spelling) that her private life is her private life and she hates labeling. it took me a long time to understand where she was coming from. but now i kinda agree.

many people would be surprised, almost shocked, if they knew their child's beloved teacher might be gay, or the fantastic babysitter or the star athlete or the academic genius were gay. i blame the stereotyping and those people who don't want to come out. yes, that is a personal decision. and many people choose to stay in the closet because they don't want the stereotype applied to them. but until we can break the stereotype, there will be those who think we are God hating wackos.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Masseuse said:


> They use what I like to refer to as thingamagigs, apparatuses - strap on. It's all in the mind. Correct me if I am wrong.


That wouldn't explain the condom unless he was _really_ trying to make sure it was clean).


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

jschuur said:


> That wouldn't explaint the condom unless he was _really_ trying to make sure it was clean).


I am sure billy likes men and M looks kinda like one, so for the sake of the fantasy, they used a condom? What other explanation can there be, unless there is a twist in our future in the L Word? But then again, you may be right.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> i'm in florida and the conservative right are trying to do their best to outlaw gay marriage down here. should i be surprised? nope. after all our governor's last name is bush. i will admit i like him better than his big brother. but that isn't saying much!
> 
> i have a friend who is adamant (spelling) that her private life is her private life and she hates labeling. it took me a long time to understand where she was coming from. but now i kinda agree.
> 
> many people would be surprised, almost shocked, if they knew their child's beloved teacher might be gay, or the fantastic babysitter or the star athlete or the academic genius were gay. i blame the stereotyping and those people who don't want to come out. yes, that is a personal decision. and many people choose to stay in the closet because they don't want the stereotype applied to them. but until we can break the stereotype, there will be those who think we are God hating wackos.


Inquiring minds want to know. Are you female and are you in the life?


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

Let's discuss yesterday's episode of L Word. What is your opinion? What did you like most and least?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

haven't watched sunday's l word yet.

thought i made it quite clear, yes i am female......yes, i am gay!


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

iceturkee said:


> haven't watched sunday's l word yet.
> 
> thought i made it quite clear, yes i am female......yes, i am gay!


Oh ok. As a gay woman, which character do you relate to the most if any, in the L Word?

And are there safe havens to hang out in Florida where you do not have to deal with labels? Just be yourself?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I was a bit surprised about the condom. However, clean toys are happy toys, so it didn't surprise me that much.

However, I'm really confused with Max/Moira. Moira wants to be a man. I assume she is still attracted to women. So, now that she's changing genders, she want sot sleep with a man? I know that type of thing happens, it just doesn't happen that often, so it is perplexing. I wouldn't have expected Moira to suddenly start liking the opposite sex.

Usually, what you hear about is a man, who wants to be a woman, but is still attracted to women after the sex change.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

truthfully, bette is probably someone i could relate too (although, i would have dumped tina ages ago). it's the intelect factor. she's smart, had a good job (and i believe i read jennifer beales is a yalie), has a great relationship with her sister and her friends. her relationships with lovers might be suspect, though. she's in a long-term relationship that's important to her, although, she realizes it might have been a terrible mistake.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

Masseuse said:


> I am sure billy likes men and M looks kinda like one, so for the sake of the fantasy, they used a condom? What other explanation can there be, unless there is a twist in our future in the L Word? But then again, you may be right.


I think the condom had two purposes. The first, as Agatha pointed out, was for cleanliness. The second is that it's part of the ritual. Max is not equipped for the job, so she uses a strap-on to facilitate the fantasy. Using a condom perpetuates the fantasy, and helps Max feel like a 'real' man. If you're going to pretend to have a penis, you might as well pretend to use it safely.


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

Rolf said:


> I think the condom had two purposes. The first, as Agatha pointed out, was for cleanliness. The second is that it's part of the ritual. Max is not equipped for the job, so she uses a strap-on to facilitate the fantasy. Using a condom perpetuates the fantasy, and helps Max feel like a 'real' man. If you're going to pretend to have a penis, you might as well pretend to use it safely.


First I must say I enjoy our healthy informative discussion but at times I must point out or ask a question that may offend someone that actually lives that particular life, therefore, let me apologize in advance. Having said that, at one point in every sexual orientation some cross a line that resembles perversion, kinkiness, mental confusion of what is right and wrong, loss of self worth and reputation, and down right sickness. Now, that is as I've said the straight and gay world. If one is a woman and love woman and another is a man and loves men, why would they go out of their way to cheat on whom they are with to boot, with someone of the opposite sex, with toys. Come on, there has got to be a better fantasy than that.

To some I guess it is simply a lustful expression.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> However, I'm really confused with Max/Moira. Moira wants to be a man. I assume she is still attracted to women. So, now that she's changing genders, she want sot sleep with a man? I know that type of thing happens, it just doesn't happen that often, so it is perplexing. I wouldn't have expected Moira to suddenly start liking the opposite sex.


Wow, that whole scene!  So Moira starts out as a gay woman, and now wants to turn into a man, but is now doing men. So does that now make him a gay man when he/she finishes the transformation?


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

yeah, and its tuff like this that turn me off from watching this show!!


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> However, I'm really confused with Max/Moira.


I think that Max/Moira is a little confused too. But the feel I get is that she wants to feel like a man. Having sex with women allows her to feel masculine. Having sex with a gay man, who is attracted to her as a man, also makes her feel masculine. At this point, its not so much about what Max feels is sexually attractive in other people, but how sexually attractive she feels about herself when she is being a man. And the hormones are probably playing a part in this too.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

my take on the max/billy sex with the condom..........billy did mention his longtime partner of 12 years had died (i'm thinking, probably aids). he might be hiv positive or have aids himself, hence his need for the condom, even with a strap-on!!

as for what's inside max/moira's head, you got me........i haven't a clue!!


----------



## Masseuse (Feb 16, 2006)

Max/moira is truly confused. She looks like a guy, acts like a guy, walks like a guy and basically thinks like a guy but!!!!!! she uses the women's restroom. If you are going to behave as if you have, pardon me, a penis and scrotum, you might as well have them then.

You see Shane, she is the aggressor and likes her nice short hair cut but she is still a woman. She likes her pants and etc. but she is still a woman.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Masseuse said:


> I am sure billy likes men and M looks kinda like one, so for the sake of the fantasy, they used a condom? What other explanation can there be, unless there is a twist in our future in the L Word? But then again, you may be right.


I think M is cute. If she let her hair grow out and acted more fem plenty of guys would find her hot. I think the condom was just to keep it clean. She does use it with Jenny too.

I am a bit confused over M's attaction to Billy though. And vise versa. She is all woman now. I guess they expect you to believe her arms are getting big but, didn't they didn't seem that big to me. There are plenty of woman that are all woman that have arms like her's. Aside from that she does NOT look at all like a man. Billy likes men. She is ***** or maybe bi and confused so I guess I can understand her experimenting a bit.

But, I guess he is into it cause its different. Being with a woman who wants to be a man.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yeah, I believe that Tina was straight before Bette. Remember she slept with that painter dude which is what broke her and Bette up in the first place.


Tina said a few weeks ago when she was talking about having feelings about guys that she WAS straight before they (Her and Bette) met.

Then this week they talked about the Gold Star club and I think only 3 of them could say they hadn't slept with a guy. Shane, Carmen and I forget the other one. Maybe Laura?

Although I think Shane was um tricking (pretending to be a gay prostitute) in the first season so not sure how that works.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Poor Dana!!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i only finished the b52 ep. Was that bar manager fired? I think the show description said so but i didnt see it except that he did wave outside the bar and leave. An inferrence?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

The special effects of Dana's missing breast and shaved hair were poor. I give them an out, since it is kinda hard to make her breast go away. However, the plastic cap over her eyebrows and hair was bad. Several times, I saw the rubber wrinkle on the back of her neck. When Alice hugged Dana, she had to put her hand over Dana's neck to hide the transition from skin to cap. The actress should've just shaved her head.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Gotta agree with iceturkee, this show is all about stereotypes, especially this season. I've found it difficult to enjoy as much as previous seasons.

I also agree that Tina and Bette should not be together, but I'm much more sympathetic to Tina than to Bette, especially after this last episode. Kicking Tina out while she runs off to here Buddist retreat, and telling Tina that she has lost the priviledge of seeing Kit since they are separated...get over yourself, Bette. You aren't blameless in this failed relationship.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

TBDigital said:


> Kicking Tina out while she runs off to here Buddist retreat, and telling Tina that she has lost the priviledge of seeing Kit since they are separated...get over yourself, Bette. You aren't blameless in this failed relationship.


She didn't really kick her out. Just didn't want to share a bed with her anymore. I would think most people wouldn't want to share a bed with someone who wants to sleep with someone else. Expecially when Tina might be going 'straight'.

But, Bette is a ***** and I have no sympathy for her. She has cheated on Tina in the past and even called Tina to ask for permission to cheat. Tina would have probably slept with that guy if he wasn't such a moron and blew his chance.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm glad the social worker came back..that part of the show bugged me. And no way should they be able to adopt as nasty as the worker doesnt' like them.


----------



## jackie879 (Jul 5, 2005)

What are everyone's thoughts on last night's show?

I was disappointed to see Helena get served with a sexual harassment lawsuit...her and Dylan looked great together in my opinion. Did Dylan/Danny have it out for her all along? I like Helena this season and hopefully she can use all that money of hers to get out of this mess.

I liked the 80's-themed party that was thrown for Moira/Max...although she/he is not a character I particularly like.

The Dana situation is just sad.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I didnt get to see the whole episode. But have tried to keep up lately wiht it when I can.

Not a fan of Max/Moira either. The face hair creeps me out, and she/he is too whiney. THey went to all that trouble throwing the cool party to get money for him/her and then he/she threw a fit because it was not enough. Give me a break, grow up and leave the show please.

I want to kow when Dana is going to admit that she ran off her GF and stop lying about her leaving her.

The latino gal is so cute but I dont get her relationship with the gal shes with, they dont seem to be the same types/couple...is it just me?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jackie879 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on last night's show?
> 
> I was disappointed to see Helena get served with a sexual harassment lawsuit...her and Dylan looked great together in my opinion.


I was actually glad to see it. It really bothered me that Helena kept telling Dylan that she had better (bleep) her and that she always gets what she wants. At first I couldn't understand how Dylan could sue her without having had Helena's consent to the taping, but then I remembered that it was HELENA who did it. She screwed herself, pun intended.

Jenny and Max just bore me.

Tina, we get it, you're into guys again. Get it over with Bette and put her out of misery. She's too needy and whiny. Plus, you know she'll be over Tina as soon as she sees the next hot gal.

As for Carmen and Shane. After Carmen came out to her mom her mom said she'd rather have her daughter be a whore than a lesbian!


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

I for one was enjoying the whole Helena - Dylan relationship. Last season I thought Helena was complete bit*h, but this season we've seen her develop a little and I have started to like her. I *loved* the whole "I won't give you anything until you **** me" scene. I saw it as playful and sexy, not Helena being a spoiled brat. Of course, I was clueless that Dylan was playing her while my partner was aware of it all along. Too bad it's over though...no more awesome, uh, bedroom (or where ever) scenes.  

I still can't figure out if Dylan was playing Helena the whole time or if this sexual harassment suit was born after Dylan told Danny about her relationship with Helena?

The whole Tina - Bette things needs to resolve itself one way or another. Bette screwed things up by cheating last year and then Tina screwed up again by taking Bette back and asking her to co-parent. Bette really bugs me and I definitely have more sympathy for Tina. I wonder what will happen with the adoption thing.

So what happened to Carmen? She totally started flipping out and it doesn't seem entirely in synch with her character as we saw it last season. I'm hoping she and Shane work it out though - I like them as a couple.

And the hot question...are they going to kill off Dana next week? I hope not...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

suzyq said:


> Too bad it's over though...no more awesome, uh, bedroom (or where ever) scenes.


pawchickapawpaw! This show was slowly moving toward porn lately! I said a few weeks ago (I think it was during the vampire date and the Carmen/Shane shower scene) that it was a boobie fest!

Glad not to see psycho Alice and a more grounded/responsible Alice. She's what Dana needs right now. Poor Lara, she could never replace Alice.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I hope they don't kill off Dana ... I like her on the show. 

As far as Carmen and Shane, I really like that relationship, it's nice to see them together, even though they are so different. Shane is really trying. As for Carmen coming out to her mom the way she did... wow, I wasn't expecting that. Carmen was pretty nasty to Shane, though, when she said "What do you know about Family?"

I agree, Tina, get rid of Bette, and get on with your life, with a woman, a man, neither, or both! 

As for Helena, I can't believe she would video tape her saying those things..... I don't think Dylan was doing this on her own, though... I really think it was the boyfriend who put her up to it.

T


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> pawchickapawpaw! This show was slowly moving toward porn lately! I said a few weeks ago (I think it was during the vampire date and the Carmen/Shane shower scene) that it was a boobie fest!


And that's a problem?  

I'm with you on the Alice thing - very good to see her grounded with Dana. Although, the crazy Alice made for some funny TV! I seriously hope we don't see Dana die in the next episode.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

okay, max is annoying me. carmen and shane are annoying me. bette and tina are annoying me. other than alice and kit, i'm growing really tired of this show. i've said it before and i'll say it again: this was conceived, produced, written and directed by out lesbians. i can't believe they want the viewers to think this is the way most ***** act. just give me one stable, loving relationship between two women of consenting age, for more than one season! is it really too much to ask?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if Max's problem is the steroids that he/she is taking. They weren't prescribed by a doctor, so they could be the wrong dose. Also, gender changes require MASSIVE amounts of counseling/therapy to deal with the issues that Max is having to face. S/he isn't doing any of that. It is time for Jenny to stop that relationship. 

Carmen's sister telling her that she was being selfish about telling her mom angered me. There is no 'good' time to tell that one, and keeping her in the dark was only making things worse. Carmen has been rather emotional as of late, so it doesn't surprise me that she had that outburst with Shane. I also think she was jealous of Shane's close relationship with her mom and wanted to sabotage it a bit.

As far as Dana, she's still in love with Alice. That's part of the reason why she ran Lara off. She has become very emotionally attached to Alice through her recovery. She'll need to learn to give up that crutch. Next week's episode looks like it will be an exciting one with regards to Dana. I wonder if her parents and Lara are going to come out of the woodwork.

I think Helena has been set up from the beginning. Dylan obviously likes her and it is killing her to set her up. You could see her anguish at 'having to do it.' The fact that she kept asking for more money for the project and Helena kept giving it to her, to the point of using her money and not the studio's money (they stopped being willing to pay out), makes me think it was a setup from the beginning. I'd bet that Dylan has always been gay and that the boyfriend was a fake and part of the setup to lure Helena in.

Bette is obviously in pain. She needs to let Tina go. However, Tina also needs to make a break from Bette instead of stringing her along.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Agatha, I was thinking the same thing about the steroids. I've never known anyone personally who changed gender but from what I understand it is a long emotional process. And like you said she/he has done nothing to make it happen aside from taking the quick "diet pills" route.

Dylan, yes she was definately pained to be doing what she was to Helena. The guy sure thought it was fun. Ironic that after all this time of hating Helena we now feel for her!

Why are people on TV's relationships so extremely messed up. I guess because it's more entertaining than normal one? I dunno, I find myself cringing alot this season because of all of the stuff going on.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

suzyq said:


> And that's a problem?


You lesbians are as bad as the boys!   I gotta admit though, the scene with Helena and Dylan was preeeeetty steamy!

Are the matching tattoos on Carmen and Shane a sign of commitment?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Steamy? This show is one step below pr0n! ONly with great story lines!

Id say yes on the tattoos. However, I have issues with a woman who would hold a grudge for days over a dream. However we do know Shane is not the most faithful but that still doesnt make a dream a reality and worth being rude to someoe over.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

rkester said:


> Steamy? This show is one step below pr0n! ONly with great story lines!


I meant (here I go again with what I mean eh?) since I'm not gay, that even for me that scene was steamy. Am I getting myself deeper into trouble here? Queer as Folk was like this show too, except with men, but I didn't find it steamy. I think Showtime is one step below Skinemax when it comes to showing stuff like this.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Wasnt a big fan of QAF. I found that it felt more like an excuse to have lots of gay sex evreywhere. And every guy in the show was sleeping with eveyrone they knew and people they didnt.

I like the L Word because the characters are more interesting. I wouldnt mind if the show was less pr0n and more interactions of characters.


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> You lesbians are as bad as the boys!   I gotta admit though, the scene with Helena and Dylan was preeeeetty steamy!
> 
> Are the matching tattoos on Carmen and Shane a sign of commitment?


Perhaps, but "bad" in such a "good" way! 

Matching tattoos are a sign of some kind of attachment between two people IMO. There's certainly no stereotype there, at least not one I'm aware of. In Shane and Carmen's case, I wouldn't go so far as to say it's a commitment, but it definitely signals their attachment to one another.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

gotta agree with suzy on the tats.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the grandma realized what the matching tattoos meant and was okay with it, but Carmen's mom, obviously, has major problems with Carmen being gay. I'm sure part of that is just her protective instinct over her baby. Moms are like that.

I also watched QaF. In the beginning, I would watch the sex scenes. After a while, I just FF'ed through them. I do that with most of the sex scenes on L word. I'm more into the story line. 

I agree with rkester about Carmen holding a grudge over the dream. However, I think it was more an excuse to be able to hold onto her 'mad' at Shane.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone watch tonites ep?

Just got done with it. I so hate this show for pulling on me the way it does.

So why can't I stop watching it?

Makes me want to scream, seriously!

And yet I keep coming back. I have missed a ton of the first episodes of the show, so I guess I need to admit Im loving it and get the box sets.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Spoiler



I must say I predicted Dana would die, but it was still a moving story line. how they deal with it will be interesting...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

PJ, agreed. I need to get caught up on back episodes during the brak between seasons.


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, before I post, I have to ask, is there a need to spoiler tag information in this thread? Nothing so far has been spoiler tagged - overall it's been a pretty open dialouge about the current season, but I see pjenkins used spoiler tags and I just don't want to tick anyone off by continuing an open conversation, or risk a temporary ban. That would be a bummer.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

suzyq said:


> Ok, before I post, I have to ask, is there a need to spoiler tag information in this thread?


I haven't posted too much in this thread for the same reason. I did almost post something that would have been a spoiler but, then deleted it without posting.

Perhaps we should have started a thread with show name and date and time. Only two left though so almost over anyway.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

so many anvils in sunday's episode. how could you not know how it was going to end??


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, with the clock timer, you pretty much knew. I kinda feel bad for the actress, though. She now needs a new job.

I think Helena figured out she'd been set up. she fell in love with Dylan, but knows she got setup. When she realized that Dylan's boyfriend was there, she knew. She just gave in. Poor Helena. Last season, I hated her. This season, I feel sorry for her. Kind of an odd transition for me.

And, would someone tell me why Jenny's ex-husband came back? There seemed no real reason except to allow him to show how much she has changed since the beginning.


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Well, with the clock timer, you pretty much knew. I kinda feel bad for the actress, though. She now needs a new job.
> 
> I think Helena figured out she'd been set up. she fell in love with Dylan, but knows she got setup. When she realized that Dylan's boyfriend was there, she knew. She just gave in. Poor Helena. Last season, I hated her. This season, I feel sorry for her. Kind of an odd transition for me.
> 
> And, would someone tell me why Jenny's ex-husband came back? There seemed no real reason except to allow him to show how much she has changed since the beginning.


Yeah, up until the episode, I had wondered what they were setting up, but the clock timer sealed the deal for me. Even so, I was suprisingly moved by the episode.

Did everyone catch the "discussion" after the show? The actors seem a bit disgruntled and I wonder how this will affect the show going forward? The show is signed for another season, isn't it?

I'm with you Agatha, what the heck was Tim doing back and what was the purpose? I just didn't get it and it was irritating to watch.

I also disliked Helena immensly last season and have come to like her this season. I couldn't help but feel sorry for her - she looked so defeated.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

suzyq said:


> Yeah, up until the episode, I had wondered what they were setting up, but the clock timer sealed the deal for me. Even so, I was suprisingly moved by the episode.
> 
> Did everyone catch the "discussion" after the show? The actors seem a bit disgruntled and I wonder how this will affect the show going forward? The show is signed for another season, isn't it?
> 
> ...


I caught part of the discussion. However, after a bit of it, I just ff'ed until I got to the teaser for next week.

Oh, and where the heck was Angus? She never asked him where he was, not really. And he never told her.

Poor Alice. The one minute she goes outside to see the sun is the wrong minute. That's going to haunt her.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

yeah, as a 24 fan, as soon as i saw the silent clock, i kinda figured out the ending.

i believe i read somewhere that erin daniels has done a comedy pilot for fox that had been picked up. so she won't stay unemployed long.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

suzyq said:


> I'm with you Agatha, what the heck was Tim doing back and what was the purpose? I just didn't get it and it was irritating to watch.


He was in town for a swim meet (he is a coach) and they hooked up because he had a new wife/baby on the way and still had emotional attachment to Jenny. I found it very believable, and the situation showed just how far apart they are (always were).. YMMV 

Oh, and the after-show interviews were very interesting. The actress that plays Shane was not pleased, I'm surprised they put that on really....


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> He was in town for a swim meet (he is a coach) and they hooked up because he had a new wife/baby on the way and still had emotional attachment to Jenny. I found it very believable, and the situation showed just how far apart they are (always were).. YMMV


I actually thought it was strange that even though he was in town that he not only wanted to meet up with his now lesbian ex-wife, but also introduce his pregnant wife to her. I couldn't begin to understand how he and his wife felt after meeting Jenny and her new b/g friend who is a woman trying to become and man and for Max trying to "bond" with him.  You could tell Jenny sooo wanted to be the pregnant wife and then she goes off on him? I still think Jenny needs to get off my tv.

Anyone else think Kit looks like she's dropped a few pounds? I thin she's looking good. When they showed her freaking out when Angus wasn't returning her phone calls I thought she was turning into the girlfriend from hell.

The clips at the end seemed like it wasn't the actress' decision to leave. Hmmm...that to me would be a firing, but they didn't portray it like that.

Bette at the bus stop talking to complete strangers? Don't see it happening.

POOR ALICE!!!!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

See, I don't think Tim would want to meet Jenny. They parted on such horrible terms, I just don't see him wanting to bring his wife into it. I understand 'why' Tim was in town, but I don't really see why the writers put him there. All it did is foster more disagreement between Jenny and Max/Moira. Max wants to get married and have kids. You could see it. Jenny isn't going to want that with Max. It's too normal, even if she *does* want to be the one with a baby.

Yeah, I think Kit has lost a few pounds. She's looking good.

I also didn't think it was in character for Bette to be chatting with the people at the bus stop. It also didn't seem to be in character for her to be AT a bus stop.  I kept expecting that guy to try and rob her for some reason.

As far as Erin Daniels and the story line, I can understand why they took the story line that way. It has more impact, less happily ever after. Yeah it sucks for her, but it gives some more drama to the series. Did they bring back her ex-girlfriend at the hospital to re-introduce her as a character for next season? What about Lara? She called from Paris. I wonder if anyone is going to tell her?


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I was thinking the guy and lady at the bus stop were maybe part of the retreat somehow. And they were there to get those who left to fullfill themselves in some way by getting their words out instead of inward.

I had the same idea you did Agatha at first that maybe he was going to rob her or hit on her or something. INstead he proved to just be a normal guy who was kind and helpful. ON a show like this, go figure.


----------



## suzyq (Oct 31, 2003)

Me three in thinking that the guy at the bus stop was going to rob Bette. That was a weird scene, and not one I thought we'd see Bette in - I agree. Perhaps it signals some kind of change in Bette for when she gets back? Like maybe the silent retreat centered her in some way - provided some kind of release. I'm not sure.

I still find it hard to believe that Tim would want to meet up with Jenny after all that she put him through, but I just had a thought. Does Tim still have a thing for Jenny? It almost seemed that way, but when she proved to be the same Jenny that left him/he left it hurt his ego and that's when things got a little ugly.

Jenny just can't make up her mind - she totally looked like she wanted to be the pregnant wife, but then rejects the whole idea when talking to Max. She just can't be normal. HB, I'd love to see her get off of my screen, but I read somewhere that at least last season, she was supposed to be the main character??  

As far as Erin Daniels, the clips at the end made it sound like it was the story that evolved and Erin was just a casualty of the story line. IMO, it sounded like they could have picked any of the characters to get sick, but they picked Dana for the impact it would have. She's an athlete, in great shape who gets breast cancer. They wanted to show that anyone can get breast cancer - 1 in 9 women get it, and that's shocking. They wanted a story line that conveyed that shock. I think they accomplished it.

And I'll echo, POOR ALICE.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Somehow I think they will work her back into the show in dreams or flashbacks maybe. She was just too cool to let go completely. Maybe with some of the exGF stuff they will use her still.

I still keep hoping max will be pushed out and replaced with someone more interesting.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I think Tim want to see what Jenny was upto. And show her how well he was doing. Wife with baby on way. Kind of this could have been you type thing.

I think the both have some feelings still for each other too.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just caught up the past 2 weeks....i'm surprised they didnt drag out the dana thing longer. Also the thing with max is really getting out of hand. When i saw her yelling at jenny for not having the rich friends over..well..jenny is stupid for keeping her/him around. That's plain admitting you are money grubbing!!!

I know it's not in the script but i really wish they wouldhave brought up that the blackmail video was not showing the whole context of things since the beginning was cut off


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

suzyq said:


> As far as Erin Daniels, the clips at the end made it sound like it was the story that evolved and Erin was just a casualty of the story line. IMO, it sounded like they could have picked any of the characters to get sick, but they picked Dana for the impact it would have. She's an athlete, in great shape who gets breast cancer. They wanted to show that anyone can get breast cancer - 1 in 9 women get it, and that's shocking. They wanted a story line that conveyed that shock. I think they accomplished it.


I guess that makes for a better storyline. I have a friend who got breast cancer a few years back. They caught it early enough. There's none in her family history, and she eats healthy, is in great shape, exercises, never smoked, etc. You just never know.

Max's caterpillar mustache is funny. I thought it was great that he got the job as a man, but Jenny is pushing it too far and wanting him to go back and do an in your face because of the last interview. WTH?

How could the family allow the priest to talk about Dana wanting to get married, etc. Hadn't she already come out? Wasn't she planning on marrying that other chick last season? They could have not mentioned she was gay, but to say she wanted a man to share her life with? 

How much ashes were in that blue urn? Everyone got a turn at dumping the ashes, it was the never ending urn.

I thought when Alice came up the doorstep and Lara was sitting on the stoop would have been for a good ending. I didn't like the last scene, don't go there Alice!


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

suzyq said:


> Me three in thinking that the guy at the bus stop was going to rob Bette. That was a weird scene, and not one I thought we'd see Bette in - I agree. Perhaps it signals some kind of change in Bette for when she gets back? Like maybe the silent retreat centered her in some way - provided some kind of release. I'm not sure.


Well, so much for that theory, although it might have worked out that way if Tina wasn't seeing someone else, a man no less. If Bette really thinks she has a snowball's chance in hell to gain sole custody of Angelica, she is crazier than a loon.

I pretty much FF through all of Moira/Max's (and Jenny's, for that matter) scenes. Boring.

I feel bad for Lara. She obviously loved Dana, but couldn't deal with being pushed away, not like Alice could, anyway. And now she missed her chance to say goodbye, both in life, and in death. She can't be feeling too good these days...


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

yes, dana had come out, so i didn't understand why the priest wanted to go with the dana have a husband and live happily ever after thingy. good for alice for speaking out.

so did anyone else catch that dylan had ripped up the first installment of the pay off check. and the last thing she said on the tape before it faded, was ``i love......''


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

iceturkee said:


> yes, dana had come out, so i didn't understand why the priest wanted to go with the dana have a husband and live happily ever after thingy. good for alice for speaking out.
> 
> so did anyone else catch that dylan had ripped up the first installment of the pay off check. and the last thing she said on the tape before it faded, was ``i love......''


I had trouble suspending my disbelief with the priest saying the bit about wanting a husband and all that rot for several reasons. Last season, Dana seemed to get her mom to accept the wedding with Psycho Tanya, so why would she back peddle into denial now? Plus, if they didn't want anyone (who didn't already know) to think that Dana was gay, why even mention that stuff in the first place? You wouldn't say that sort of thing about a straight woman who died before she married, would you? That was just weird. Poorly written scene, IMO.

Certainly looked to me like Dylan was admitting that she had been in the closet all along, and let her 'boyfriend' talk her into the stunt for the money, not realizing that she would actually develop feelings for Helena. Also looks to me like Helena is too hurt to care about Dylan feeling bad for what she did...


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

iceturkee said:


> so did anyone else catch that dylan had ripped up the first installment of the pay off check. and the last thing she said on the tape before it faded, was ``i love......''


Actually, that was the check for her film. Dylan did not need it anymore after extorting $3M from Helena in her sexual harassment suit.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Sigh, I'm really going to miss Dana, she was one of my favorite characters (and very hot). I hope Erin Daniels goes on to bigger and better things. At least they didn't kill her off in some mysterious car crash like they did with Marina.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Well, I can't say that I'm surprised with Shane, but that is still disappointing. She basically pinned all of her shortcommings on her bum of a father. She needs to realize that the way that she acts is because of how her father treated her, and has nothing to do with 'genes'. Time to start taking some responsibility for her own actions. I really thought she had turned a corner in the last 1 1/2 seasons, but this could send her into a downward spiral.

Speaking of a downward spiral, I wish that Jenny and Moira/Max's relationship would end already. Its pretty obvious that they want different things, and they're just irritating each other (and me, for that matter).

I love that Helena is getting cut off. I don't think she is a bad person (atleast, not as bad as last season), but she sure is spoiled rotten. Maybe living in the real world will knock some sense into her. Of course, perhaps none of the other girls will want to hang out with her if she isn't buying them expensive gifts and jetting them around the world in her private plane...

$10 says that when the next season starts, we'll learn that Bette has spent some time behind bars for kidnapping Angelica...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

TBDigital said:


> Speaking of a downward spiral, I wish that Jenny and Moira/Max's relationship would end already. Its pretty obvious that they want different things, and they're just irritating each other (and me, for that matter).


I'm hoping that come next season, Jenny is with that foreign chick and has dumped Max.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Just checking in to say this is one of my guilty pleasures.

Shane's father just meeting her and then stealing $10,000 to leave his wife in a weeks time seems a stretch. 

and bette stealing the baby didn't really seem her style but I will give them that one.

When does next season start???


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

That was only episode 11...arent' there 13 in this season?


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah I didn't realize it was the finale until I watched Alice announcing it before the show. Carmen was smokin' in that wedding dress, she's really beautiful.

BTW, I don't quite get having only one thread for the whole season of The L Word. I think there are many "closested" TCF members watching this show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

OK, next season let's do the threads episodically...


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a good idea, however my real point was that I believe there are many people on this forum that watch this show but just don't admit it, hence the smallish thread for a whole season. 

Most of my red blooded hetero male friends love it, it's like skin-a-max with good stories and good acting. But I also find the alternate lifestyle angle fascinating and I've had a few discussions about the lesbian lifestyle with REAL lesbians. Half say it's a joke, half love it.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Dignan said:


> Carmen was smokin' in that wedding dress, she's really beautiful.


I agree. Seeing her in that dress was the first time I had noticed just how beautiful she is.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I totally missed the last 2 episodes, I feelt left out!


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Actually Alice looked really good tonight too...


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Dignan said:


> Carmen was smokin' in that wedding dress, she's really beautiful.


 I just watched the first episode of NBC's new show Teachers, and Sarah Shahi, the girl who plays Carmen is a regular.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

why don't you straight guys ask this lesbian what she thinks? or have i made my point clear in the past?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Dignan said:


> Yeah I didn't realize it was the finale until I watched Alice announcing it before the show.


Season finale, wth??? I was shocked when I heard Alice saying that. It feels like this season JUST started.

I had heard spoilers earlier saying that people had seen some filiming up in BC and that someone was getting married. The speculation was that it was going to be Bette and Tina. Well we know how THAT'S going. At this rate it's more realistic of Tina marrying Henry!!!! 

I was soooo rooting for Shane up until the big dump. Damn her, but then again, it should have been expected.

Kit pregnant? OMG, it was sooo funny.

Bette: Are you sure? You know this things aren't always accurate.

Kit: Yes. (Camera pans over to counter with about 20 home pregnancy tests).  Kit has really grown on me this past season.

As for Jenny and Max, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm liking Max way more than Jenny. Max is certainly playing the male role and is going with it, I don't know what Jenny wants to get out of it. At first I thought the foreign chick was Patricia Arquette, I figured she was up there for Shane's wedding.

And yes, Carmen looked beaaauuutiful. I liked the set up of the wedding under that tarp, heaters, and blankets. I was surprised that Carmen was in a strapless dress but you couldn't tell SHE was cold!


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

given the fact that pam grier is a few years older than me, (and i'm 56) i doubt she is really preggors in real life. actually, kit has grown on me after 3 seasons.

i use to like this show much better in season 1, although, i thought the lesbian stereotypes were dead on. last year was horrible and this one went downhill in a hurry. truthfully, i only watch now to enjoy naked women. i seriously doubt i will watch next season.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I finally got a chance to watch this last night. Helena did indeed need a wake up call. I knew the 'heiress' was going to be Helena's mom.

I think Shane left because she felt it was inevitable that she'd turn into her dad. Which is wrong, but she doesn't have any faith in herself. I wonder if Carmen will realize that is what motivated Shane to back out.

Bette is screwed. I wonder how long she is going to drive around Canada with Angelica.

Kit pregnant will be cute. It happens. Angus was wonderful about the whole thing. I like them.

Max is realizing that he is going to lose Jenny once he completes his transformation. Max always wanted to be normal, and becoming a man makes sense to someone attracted to women - if you're going for "normal". It's all about being seen as the same instead of embracing your differences. Jenny embraces her differences, not caring what others think. Max can't do that. We'll see if he goes through the surgery.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Jenny embraces her differences, not caring what others think.


I don't see Jenny embracing her differences so much as she just wants to be different and rebel against the norm. She seems to have a lot of anger against "normal" couples and relationships, which doesn't fit with just embracing and loving herself. Jenny is by far my least favorite character on this show. Someone said they had heard that Jenny was supposed to be the main character (which I believe at least in the begining). They really need to get away from that. Personally, I think they could leave her out of the show completely and it would only make things better.

BTW what is up with her hanging out with the foreign chick and Max? That seemed pretty cruel. If she breaks up with Max, fine whatever. But she didn't break up, and now she's bringing her new lover to hang out with them? That's just wrong.


----------

